# Bat kba tawag ng tawag ksma q ung bf q



## worldendscomin

Hello!

As I indicated it in the title of the thread, I need some help to translate a Tagalog text into English.
I found on line some traductions of the words, but not others (they might be contractions of words).

Thanks for your help:

"Bat kba tawag ng tawag ksma q ung bf q. Anu b.... nkakaasar k naman..."

Once more, thanks to those who'll help me.


----------



## DotterKat

*"**Bat kba tawag ng tawag ksma q ung bf q. Anu b.... nkakaasar k naman..."
* 
Corrected text:

_"Bakit ka ba tawag ng tawag, kasama ko yung bf ko.  Ano ba...nakakaasar ka naman."_

Translation:

Why do you keep calling (me), I am with my boyfriend.  (What the heck)....you are so irritating.


----------



## worldendscomin

Thank you very much, DotterKat.
Thanks to your lights, i know the meaning of that message.
It was my first post, but not all of them will deal with help for translation. (its not Y answers/questions)

Thanks!


----------

